
An Interesting Fact About Google Results - npguy
http://statspotting.com/an-interesting-fact-about-google-results/
======
richardboegli
Interesting. So with hello world I got to 30 pages, 287 results. Then I needed
to search again as the remaining results were similar to what was already
provided. Got to 59/60
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=hello%20world&hl...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=hello%20world&hl=en&start=590&filter=0)

